# Water trap on air ride pointless?



## VDUBman92 (Feb 13, 2002)

Hi all, Ive been a lurker here in the air ride forums for quite some time. Doing a lot of research on different setups etc. Some very impressive work in here guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I started to do a little digging on some other air systems ( non air suspension) to see how they may compare to air suspension setups. I figure they are all based on the same basic principals with compressed air. 
I have noticed that about 99% of the air ride systems put the water trap right in between the air compressor and the tank. My concern is this (summarized info on compressed air, not my words):
When air is compressed , it generates heat , with turns any moisture in to a vapor. Compressed air has to travel 38 ft thru a hose , before it cools down enough to turn back into a liquid. If you mount your water trap on the compressor it`s self , the vapor will pass right thru the water trap. When the compressed air is discharged into a pressure tank it expands allowing it to cool causing the water vapor to condense into the tank and lines.

So after digging up more information on the above it made me wonder: would it make more sense to put the water trap directly after your tank in your air system to keep the water from entering your lines after the moisture condensates in the tank? And wouldn't the only real way to get the water out of your tank be to physically drain it with a petcock?
What are your thoughts and experiences with this?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Water trap on air ride pointless? (VDUBman92)*

good point
i have read that you want the water trap as far from the compressor as possible...38ft is looong!
i used to have my water trap between the tank and manifold but just recently took it out because i had a minor leak
i have read from air ride technologies that their systems dont really need traps
only concern with water in the tank is the possibility of damaging the pressure switch/sensor?


----------



## VDUBman92 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Water trap on air ride pointless? (f_399)*

I was thinking about the average air suspension setup. The compressors aren't constantly running, and the tanks maintain a fairly consistent air pressure (when not raising and lowering all the time on simple daily use). VS. an air compressor system in a shop that may be running constantly. That should give the air plenty of time to condensate in the tank, right? So putting the water trap after the tank would make the most sense to keep the water from creeping its way into your system and causing problems?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Water trap on air ride pointless? (VDUBman92)*

I love how everyone thinks everything to death.
Based on your theory, water would not collect at all, because it not cool. Any one with a trap will tell you they have to empty it regularly, so it must be collecting something. It also has a lot to do with humidity. I will admit it is not getting everything, but I do know the collect water. So between the trap and draining your tank annually you are doing the most you can. 
putting the trap between the tank and the valves is fine also, if you run a manifold and have one line going to your valves. But in many cases people use multiple port tanks and you cant run 4 traps. Plus you still have to drain your tank, so you really didnt save anything there either. Every way you do it its all the same in the end, so I believe you are just over thinking it and wasting your own therorys, when you could really be out wrenching and enjoying your car and your air ride system for what it is, and stop thinking everything is perfect.
One that note, Im gong to go bag some cars.


----------



## VDUBman92 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Water trap on air ride pointless? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I love how everyone thinks everything to death.
Based on your theory, water would not collect at all, because it not cool. Any one with a trap will tell you they have to empty it regularly, so it must be collecting something. It also has a lot to do with humidity. I will admit it is not getting everything, but I do know the collect water. So between the trap and draining your tank annually you are doing the most you can. putting the trap between the tank and the valves is fine also, if you run a manifold and have one line going to your valves. But in many cases people use multiple port tanks and you cant run 4 traps. Plus you still have to drain your tank, so you really didnt save anything there either. Every way you do it its all the same in the end, so I believe you are just over thinking it and wasting your own therorys, when you could really be out wrenching and enjoying your car and your air ride system for what it is, and stop thinking everything is perfect.
One that note, Im gong to go bag some cars.









This is why I asked.Thank you for your response it sheds some light on the subject. Id rather be the guy asking questions now than the guy "learning the hard way". Figured it was part of the point of all these forums and discussions.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








I also didn't really see any info through SEARCH and everyone seems to just put one on because it is what you are "suppose to do". If it is found that having one is generally pointless than it could save people money/time/etc.
Not really thinking it to death, seemed obvious to me. Sort of like putting a condom on after sex... kind of looses the point of using one. We all know that feeling, trying to figure out how we are going to crush a plan B pill into her omlet the next morning without her noticing.
I don't expect things to be perfect, just to work how they are suppose to











_Modified by VDUBman92 at 12:05 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Water trap on air ride pointless? (VDUBman92)*

There's actually a big thread about this...apparently your search button mustve been broken?








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4428787


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_..apparently your search button mustve been broken? 

I hate when that happens to me.


----------



## VDUBman92 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Water trap on air ride pointless? (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_There's actually a big thread about this...apparently your search button mustve been broken?








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4428787 

Thanks for the link. Ill be sure to use your for my searches from now on since mine seems to be malfunctioning.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

I've heard that people who put the traps between the compressor and the tank actually collect water in the traps like they are supposed to. i had my water trap AFTER the tank between the tank and the valves. collected hardly any water at all. but there was a TON of water in tank that had settled. i heard it sloshing around and it was more then enough water to fill up a soup can, the can was overflowing and water was still coming out of my tank. so i moved my traps to be inline with the compressors and the tank.


----------



## VDUBman92 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (markfif)*

Hmm, that is interesting. Anyone else have similar experiences?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (VDUBman92)*

Have mine sitting between the comps and the tank and i get a decent bit of water that collects in there


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Have mine sitting between the comps and the tank and i get a decent bit of water that collects in there

Same... I empty a decent amount of water from my trap once a week.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
Same... I empty a decent amount of water from my trap once a week.


week!? I envy you








Its really humid in MD..I empty a bunch out daily


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

Thats my point i've told everybody that ordered a dryAIR-Kit at airride supplies.
The thing with the condensing air while expanding in the tank is the cause, why many people have lots of water in their system despite the watertrap.
The best position is after the tank before the solenoids, because those are the parts that have to be protected from water !!
In our mouting plan its shown clearly.


----------



## VDUBman92 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (low_quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *low_quattro* »_Thats my point i've told everybody that ordered a dryAIR-Kit at airride supplies.
The thing with the condensing air while expanding in the tank is the cause, why many people have lots of water in their system despite the watertrap.
The best position is after the tank before the solenoids, because those are the parts that have to be protected from water !!
In our mouting plan its shown clearly.

That is of what I was finding. Even tho you may be collecting plenty of water between the compressor and tank the purpose of the trap is to prevent it from getting into your system. To keep water from getting into your system it is best to have it between your tank and the system. It may not collect as much water, however it should be more effective at stopping the water from going into your lines. 
I have been following most builds on here and most put the trap between the tank, which is why I wanted to bring this to light. I think Santi was the first one I noticed mention anything about putting the trap after the tank. 
I will be putting mine after the tank as well.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

when mine was after the tank it didn't catch hardly any water at all. maybe enough to get the tip of my finger moist when i open the drain on the bottom.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Water trap on air ride pointless? (VDUBman92)*

the water trap should be between the pump and the tank. water in the air is heated and condensed then pumped into the tank. collect the water before the tank and you will have less problems. you will still get some condensation in the tank but it will be a lot less.


----------

